# Beretta repair time is unacceptable.



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

After owning a 22 neous for three weeks I had it sent back for repair in November 2011. Today is Dec. 30 and still no gun as yet. I called Beretta and they said "it's way to early to have this gun fixed as our turn around time is 6-8 weeks" I can't believe this to be true.Has anyone else experienced a similar problem?


----------



## djohnson8 (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't feel bad, I sent my PX4 Storm in on November 2nd. I have the UPS confirmation of delivery and signed for email that they recieved the gun on November 4th. I called in on December 29th and they told me they didn't receive it till December 2nd and it would take 4-5 weeks for repair. Now that's BS, I simply told them to go find my gun send it back "UNrepaired" so I could trade the piece of crap off for a new Glock. I should have listened to my friends in the first place. Beretta has lost me as a customer FOREVER, and I am determined to leave a review of the gun and their service on any and every web page I can find. This has been the worst customer service I've ever received and this is coming from what is know as a great company.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Have heard good and bad about Beretta service....have also heard about other companies service being better.........if you are a true Beretta lover, I guess you put up with the pain, you have no other choice, except what you suggested......


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I could be wrong, but I believe you would be hard pressed to get much improvement from the 6-8 weeks that they projected. An acquaintance that lives near me talked me out of buying from a certain manufacturer because he had 3 bad experiences with the warranty and repair service. In his situation, all 3 instances were longer than 6 months, the longest being 13 months. Maybe 6-8 weeks isn't all that bad...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've owned beretta 's for decades never needed any work done on them, knock on wood.


----------



## rhodco (Feb 10, 2012)

That's why I bought an armorer's manual and some spare parts. If I can't fix it myself, I'll take it somewhere locally.


----------



## mrecanatini (Mar 1, 2012)

Good morning. I am the Web & Social Media Manager for Beretta. Our average turnaround time for repairs is 3.5 weeks. In some cases, repair procedure may take longer, but the average time is 3.5 weeks (so many repairs actually take less than the 3.5 weeks.) In order to find out why it took longer for this particular repair, I would have to know the serial number of the gun.
Please, also note that the Neos was subject to a recall. If your firearm was sent in as part of that recall, it may have taken longer to repair during peak return times. Without knowing the specifics, I hope this gives a little insight on return times.
Best,
Matteo


----------



## superstevo (Mar 8, 2012)

Having the same problem here.. Bought my neos Dec 3rd. I shot ~500 rounds through it, when the shell extractor went missing at the range. Had it sent in Feb 7th, with an estimated time of 3 weeks. It's now the 8th and have not heard anything with no updates to their status online. So I call customer service to find out whats going on and they tell me it's going to be at least another 2 weeks. The Rep. said they had to replace the barrel assembly and are waiting for that part.. The Shell extractor breaks so I need a new barrel? Probably should have bought the 4$ part myself..?:| @zfrme66 How long did it take to get yours back?


----------



## kwikdri (Jun 16, 2012)

I had a Walther PK380...brand new wouldnt fire 5 rounds without jamming... sent it back 12 weeks to repair...sold it when it came back and now have the Beretta and a Bersa...i think most companies are behind with the amount of sales going on. Mfg is slow as well. But i am finding with posts on the forums at least Beretta and Bersa talk to you....


----------



## italbrit (Apr 29, 2020)

Well, Beretta is an Italian company and what they're trying to do is run their business the Italian way , the Italians are fine people by all means but they are the worst business people in the world , if you were in Italy and dealt with them there things wouldn't be different ,it's their nature, Beretta makes fine guns but their customer service in my humble opinion is virtually non-existent ,I've spent two months trying to speak with one of their representatives on the phone only to ask them where I could buy a polymer recoil rod for my 92 FS as it's not available in North America ,only the stainless steel one is , I had to give up calling them ,I hear complaints about them every day ,they don't seem to realise that their very existence depends on a good customer's service . No I wouldn't buy another Beretta


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.midwestgunworks.com/page/mgwi/prod/C59244

Took me about 2 seconds to find this? Brownells and Midwest Gun Works are two places to go for Beretta parts. Beretta's rock!


----------



## italbrit (Apr 29, 2020)

denner12 said:


> https://www.midwestgunworks.com/page/mgwi/prod/C59244
> 
> Took me about 2 seconds to find this? Brownells and Midwest Gun Works are two places to go for Beretta parts. Beretta's rock!


Yes I did check them out but they only carry the stainless steel one just like many other sellers , but what I want is the polymer original that came with the gun when I bought it , because according to a Beretta technician that I met while I was in northern Italy the company decided to switch from steel to polymer in order to minimise damages to the locking block and some other internal components ,I thank you for your research anyhow mate


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

italbrit said:


> Yes I did check them out but they only carry the stainless steel one just like many other sellers , but what I want is the polymer original that came with the gun when I bought it , because according to a Beretta technician that I met while I was in northern Italy the company decided to switch from steel to polymer in order to minimise damages to the locking block and some other internal components ,I thank you for your research anyhow mate


I believe you're missing something here? The site says it's polymer and the picture denotes it's polymer, it's made by Beretta, and I could place it in my cart.

As far as damages to locking blocks and internal components because of a steel recoil rod, nonsense in my mind, if you change the recoil spring every 3000 to 5000 rounds. I run 14 to 15 pound recoil springs in my 92's with a steel recoil rod.

One of my 92's has over 20,000 rounds through it with no locking block damage, no frame damage, etc... On a side note, why would Beretta sell steel guiderods for the 92 series if they wrecked their pistols?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

denner12 said:


> https://www.midwestgunworks.com/page/mgwi/prod/C59244
> 
> Took me about 2 seconds to find this? Brownells and Midwest Gun Works are two places to go for Beretta parts. Beretta's rock!


Agreed. I've used Midwest for Beretta parts a few times. Polymer rods listed, in stock.

My 92FS has been running since 1992 with the factory metal rod, with no problems.

The M9s I used in the Navy all had metal rods.

my Glock 17 occasionally breaks a polymer recoil rod. I tend to just run and replace what they came with, with a like piece, if it fails.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They switched from metal to a polymer guiderod several years ago. Remember - these guns have been used in the military, and probably are not treated that well.

If the slide is open and the gun is dropped - the metal guiderod could bend. Then, you have a problem. The polymer guiderod will not bend. This has apparently become an issue for some, especially in the military - So, Beretta made the change.

The polymer guiderod also needs no lubrication, like the metal one does

The polymer guiderod also had grooves in it - so sand will not get stuck on the guiderod and jam up the spring, causing a malfunction.

The polymer guiderod is also cheaper.

Many people change the polymer guiderod to metal - I do not.

About a decade ago, I did that - and the replacement metal guiderod must have been outta spec - because the replacement metal guiderod slipped INTO the recoil spring some kinda way - and it was a nightmare to get the slide off. I actually chipped the frame in 1 little place because of that. After that, I have left all the factory polymer guiderods in every 92 I have bought since.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Not opposed to either metal or polymer for guide rods. I’ve only experienced breakage with my Glock, polymer guide rods. Usually just at the end flange And end up noting it and replacing while cleaning. Never had one stop the pistol from running. And I keep extras on hand.

As stated, my 92FS was manufactured in the early 90s. I haven’t seen a need to replace the guide rod. Don’t guess I’d care if it was polymer or metal. My Px4s seem to have metal guide rod assemblies.


----------



## italbrit (Apr 29, 2020)

Your explanation makes sense , I have been looking for some polymer ones online and I've found them at Brownells and at Midwest gun works but to my surprise they are used and I don't feel comfortable bying them used , there must be a place where I would be able to buy them new ,where do you buy yours ?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Nothing I've bought through Midwest was used.

link to polymer guide rods. (Don't see the word used anywhere)

https://www.midwestgunworks.com/page/mgwi/prod/C59244


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just go post a WTB ad at the Beretta Forum (for a polymer guiderod)


----------

